# Game #52: Lakers (24-27) @ Heat (33-14)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Miami Heat
Sunday, 10 February 2013
1530H EST
Local Channel: N/A
National Channel: *ABC*​


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Uh oh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just don't embarrass yourselves....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How the **** are we supposed to get LeBron to miss more than 2-3 shots?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd throw Clark on him and tell him to give him space. Let Lebron beat you with his jumper. If he's knocking down the outside shot then its pretty much over. Don't let him get layups, dunks and And1s because those are back breakers playing in Miami.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

And for Christ sake, if he gets to the rim on a drive and there's contact, keep it in the back of your mind that they're gonna call a tic tac bullshit foul and lay the ****ing wood on him to prevent the And 1. Easier said than done of course.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm more worried about getting 20 turnovers doing the Kobe iso thing than I am guarding Lebron.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Basel said:


> How the **** are we supposed to get LeBron to miss more than 2-3 shots?


Easy:1) Give LeBron the jumper. He may make half of them but, still better than 13 for 13 going to the hole. 

2)MWP drive instead of shoot. He has driven twice already. Sooner or later LeBron would have to foul him. 

Let's see if they stick to it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Officially have a mancrush on Earl Clark


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a foul in all 50 states and probably even Canada. Chris Bosh is a ***


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

jinx airball


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Dwight sucks.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

We can win this game. Miami is doable.

Just be consistent in defense and offensive application.

(My son thinks they are going to collapse in the 3rd quarter.)


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> We can win this game. Miami is doable.
> 
> Just be consistent in defense and offensive application.
> 
> (My son thinks they are going to collapse in the 3rd quarter.)


Your son is correct. Miami is shooting 60% and is unlikely to commit another 9 turnovers in the second half.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Every time the lakers are on abc we have to hear jvg analyze the drama for the entire ****ing game. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just now getting home. What have I missed?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta stop LeBron there. And get some ****ing rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. We can't get a rebound. LeBron with 4 points to end the quarter because of it. Lakers down 5 now at the end of 3.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Just now getting home. What have I missed?





Basel said:


> Gotta stop LeBron there. And get some ****ing rebounds.





Basel said:


> Wow. We can't get a rebound. LeBron with 4 points to end the quarter because of it. Lakers down 5 now at the end of 3.


You pretty much summed it up yourself.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade isn't missing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stupid ass turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Miami has their biggest lead of the game. It's getting away from us. Wade destroying us. Meeks way too small to defend him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh well. I wasn't expecting a win. 4-3 road trip. At least we didn't go below .500 on the trip.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Heat are just too good. We have gotta bench Metta for meeks or someone else alot more. metta is killing the floor spacing and his defense is almost not worth him getting heavy mins. 

Today we just didn't rebound the ball or diversify our offense enough shoulda went to Howard more often. In the 4th quarter the Heat were ready for our Kobe wing Iso offense with too many to's. 

you just gotta play Meeks in the 4th quarter have Kobe or Clark guard lebron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Embarrassing finish to the game. It was a 2-point game in the 4th. We are going to lose by double digits.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not mad at this defeat if we don't puke up ther Suns game woulda been a great trip.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Not mad at this defeat if we don't puke up ther Suns game woulda been a great trip.


Maybe in results but don't forget we struggled against two teams we should have plastered to the wall: Detroit and Charlotte.

This team is still treading water.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Metta is a problem.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Missed all but the fourth quarter. Any thoughts on Kobe sorta taking on Nash's should-be-role (at least statistically, 2 assists to 9)? Seems odd.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*Lil Wayne WEEZY F ‏@LilTunechi*
> So I'm @ da Heat game right, rootin 4 da Lakers kuz dats my team & would u believe they got police 2 make me leave?! Wow! F#€k da Heat_


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At least Portland and Houston lost tonight so we didn't lose any ground in the standings. But damn, it would've made a win that much better.


----------

